# my milk just came in and baby is very fussy



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

my milk came in yesterday. DD slept a lot during the day and has been up all night making up for lost time. she's being very fussy and won't sleep. we're going on 6hrs of nearly constant nursing. when she's not nursing she's screaming. she's had 2 dirty diapers during the night aswell. any ideas on what going on?


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like she has her days and nights confused, which is very, very common at this stage. Is she spitting up a lot? Does she scream right after a feeding, or as soon as you put her on her back?

She may have some reflux, though I have no experience with that personally. She may be reacting to something in your milk - dairy is the most obvious place to start cutting back and see if that helps her.

You may have an overactive letdown - does she seem to be choking and having a hard time keeping up with swallowing the milk?

Soon enough she'll figure out days or for playing, nights are for sleeping. Get her lots of sun exposure during the day and try to keep her wakefull and active during the day.


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds fairly normal.







Your baby is adjusting to life outside of the womb, and it can be a scary experience! The link below has some good info on this:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/start/bas...ond-night.html

For now, just keep nursing on demand, and take advantage of the marathon nursing sessions to get some rest yourself! If things don't get better in the next day or two, then you should start looking for possible causes, but with a baby as young as yours, the behaviour is pretty common. Both of my babies went through the same thing on about day 2 or 3, but it didn't last long.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

It's not unusual for a newborn to have his/her days and nights reversed. They usually correct themselves after a couple of days.

It's also very normal for a new baby to spend most of his/her waking time nursing. It helps to establish a good milk supply.

Take it easy. Those first couple weeks are hard! Sleep when your baby sleeps.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Sounds like she's just "woken up" and realized her comfy, cozy womb-home is gone. DS was like that; he wanted to nurse constantly for his first few weeks, and whenever he wasn't nursing, he cried. It took him about 6 weeks to really settle in, and it was intense during that time. Hang in there; this stage passes so quickly.


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds pretty normal. Keep nursing on demand, your babe will work into a routine. Is your baby rooming-in with you or co-sleeping? Don't forget to try and nap when baby does actually sleep!

When it seems like she is nursing constantly, have you tried breast compressions?


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

My doula told me it would take ds about 6 weeks to "get his brain organized." He was a reverse feeder, eating more at night than during the day. Lucky me, the fussies were only for an hour a day. The LC called that "baby junk." It made me feel better to put that on him than to think it was something I was doing when I was doing everything I could! I could never stand to hear him cry!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My newest dd was that way then the day she turned 2 weeks old she figured out everything and started sleeping LONG stretches at night.

It a phase newborns go through.








: that newborn, they grow tooooo fast


----------



## cuttiebearmom (Oct 22, 2004)

Congrats on the new baby!

As long as she's eating, I bet she's probably just tired and getting used to everything. Let her nurse to sleep and then sleep on you or someone else for a while, nurse her when she needs it, rock her, walk with her, even get someone else to walk with her if she is sleeping !

Enjoy your new one and don't worry too much (I know, easier said than done)!


----------

